# Lautsprecher anschliessen



## Yukka (24. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe einen komplett neuen Rechner gekauft, allerdings ohne Lautsprecher. Die habe ich nun zusätzlich gekauft, ein 5.1 Subwoofer System. Leider kenne ich mich damit überhaupt nicht aus, da gibt es wohl männliche und weibliche Stecker, doch ich kann sie nicht unterscheiden... Ob mir wohl jemand helfen kann?

Was ich jetzt habe ist ein Rechner mit den Anschlüssen "digital audio out" (rot), "out" (grün) und "in" (blau) und einen Subwoofer mit den Anschlüssen "cen/woof in" (orange), "rear in" (gelb) und "stereo in & front in" (grün) und jede Menge Kabel!! Doch irgendwie passt da nichts zusammen...

Yukka


----------



## chmee (25. Februar 2006)

Dein Rechner führt die 5.1 Audiodaten digital raus. Dein Boxensystem ist aber rein analog, wie es scheint. Ein analoger 5.1-PC Anschluß besteht aus mindestens 3 Stereo-Miniklinken.

mfg chmee


----------



## Yukka (25. Februar 2006)

Hallo Chmee

Danke für Deine Antwort!
dann kann ich dieses Boxensystem an meinen Rechner gar nicht anschliessen? Oder gibt es doch eine Möglichkeit?

Gruss, Yukka


----------



## chmee (25. Februar 2006)

Wie es scheint, nicht.

mfg chmee


----------

